# Cunard Paddle Steamer BRITANNIA - Plans



## BosunsMate (May 9, 2011)

Britannia which made her maiden voyage from Liverpool in 1840. 
I am looking for plans / drawings suitable to make a scale model.
Any leads to a source would be appreciated.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Try Greenwich Maritime Museum, Liverpool otr Glasgow. There are models around...quite a few.


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Hi Bosunsmate,, Look To See If CUNARD Gave Plans To One Of The Universitys Worth A Try Cheers VMR.


----------

